# News - Probleme mit Civ-3-Vollversion? Hier gibt´s Abhilfe!



## Administrator (9. September 2005)

*News - Probleme mit Civ-3-Vollversion? Hier gibt´s Abhilfe!*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,401682


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (9. September 2005)

*AW: News - Probleme mit Civ-3-Vollversion? Hier gibt´s Abhilfe!*

Civ3 kompliziert bzw hohen Komplexität ?  

Allso irgendwie habe ich dann ein anderes Spiel


----------



## Solon25 (9. September 2005)

*AW: News - Probleme mit Civ-3-Vollversion? Hier gibt´s Abhilfe!*



			
				Mazrim_Taim am 09.09.2005 11:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Civ3 kompliziert bzw hohen Komplexität ?
> 
> Allso irgendwie habe ich dann ein anderes Spiel


Lehn Dich nicht so weit aus dem Fenster...


----------



## Pockie (9. September 2005)

*AW: News - Probleme mit Civ-3-Vollversion? Hier gibt´s Abhilfe!*

na endlich habta euch mal gemeldet.
is nur shit dass ich bis ende des monats noch mitn modem rumgurken muss und die 34 mb zu groß sind. naja muss ich mir halt wonders herbesorgen.
wenigstens habta euch drum bemüht.  ihr hättet aber schon vor sagen können dasses probs gibt und dass ihr dran arbeitet. bis heute kams so rüber dasses der PCG am arsch vorbei geht. 
is ja nu doch nich so.
cya


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (9. September 2005)

*AW: News - Probleme mit Civ-3-Vollversion? Hier gibt´s Abhilfe!*



			
				Mazrim_Taim am 09.09.2005 11:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Civ3 kompliziert bzw hohen Komplexität ?
> 
> Allso irgendwie habe ich dann ein anderes Spiel


Das scheint mir auch so :o

Ohne es bisher ausprobiert zu haben: dickes    dafür, daß es jetzt doch noch ne Lösung gibt. Hätte ich zugegebenermaßen nicht mehr mit gerechnet.


----------



## Loosa (9. September 2005)

*AW: News - Probleme mit Civ-3-Vollversion? Hier gibt´s Abhilfe!*



			
				Mazrim_Taim am 09.09.2005 11:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Allso irgendwie habe ich dann ein anderes Spiel


Scheint so. Vielleicht hast du die falsche Zeitschrift erwischt?  

Civ3 ist vielleicht nicht der hammerschwere Strategiewaelzer aber simpel ist es nicht.
Seit Civ1 hat sich, ausser Grafik, zwar nicht soo viel geaendert, aber ohne das paar-hundertseitige Handbuch zu lesen war ich damals auch erstmal aufgeschmissen


----------



## dortabi84 (9. September 2005)

*AW: News - Probleme mit Civ-3-Vollversion? Hier gibt´s Abhilfe!*

"Wiederum andere Leser haben uns wegen der hohen Komplexität des Spiels angeschrieben, und dass sie sich vom hohen Schwierigkeitsgrad als Einsteiger überfordert fühlen."

ich frage mich, warum so viele leute deswegen rumheulen?? wollt ihr etwa nur solche pille palle games die man in 2 std durch hat?
das ich nicht lache!  
ich sag nur: probieren und wieder probieren! bei mir hat es auch nicht gleich beim ersten anlauf geklappt, aber deswegen heul ich nicht gleich der pcg-redaktion die ohren voll...

dann spielt doch lieber wieder nen ego-shooter wenns euch zu schwer is!!!

cu


----------



## Butterbemme (9. September 2005)

*AW: News - Probleme mit Civ-3-Vollversion? Hier gibt´s Abhilfe!*

Sag ichs nich... die Radaktion kümmert sich um die Probleme   .
Dankeschön!
Zum Glück liegt meiner vor paar Tagen teuer ersteigerten Original-Version ein wunderschönes dickes Handbuch bei, sonst würd ich mich jetzt in den Pops beißen *g*.

Zum Schwierigkeitsgrad: die Spielmechanik an sich ist tatsächlich nicht soo sehr komplex wenn man sich etwas eingespielt hat, aber easy ist das Spiel ja nun wirklich nicht. Wenn man auf einer normalen Kontinent-Karte mit max. Gegnerzahl spielt, muss man sich schon sehr schnell ausbreiten wenn man eine Chance haben will. Denjenigen will ich sehen der hier in den höchsten 2 Schwierigkeitsgraden mit Leichtigkeit gewinnt.


----------



## IcedGuardian (9. September 2005)

*AW: News - Probleme mit Civ-3-Vollversion? Hier gibt´s Abhilfe!*

Super Service liebe PC Games!!! 
Toll, dass ihr auf eure Käufer gehört habt, auch wenn es ein wenig länger gedauert hat. Besser spät als gar nicht!


----------



## Ping2 (9. September 2005)

*AW: News - Probleme mit Civ-3-Vollversion? Hier gibt´s Abhilfe!*

Frage mich nur, warum es die Patches nur als Komplettpaket zum Download gibt?

Da ich für Conquests den Patch 1.22 schon habe, bräuchte ich ja nur den weiteren PCGames-Patch dazu.

Ist der etwa auch nichts anderes als der Nocd-Patch und soll man das nur nicht merken?
Mensch, was ich jetzt schon wieder für böse Sachen denke...

Ping2


----------



## BallzOfSteel (9. September 2005)

*AW: News - Probleme mit Civ-3-Vollversion? Hier gibt´s Abhilfe!*

Also bei mir startet das Game gar nicht....Wenn ich einen Doppelklick auf das Icon mache, kommt kurz die Sanduhr und dann geschieht nichts weiter.

Was kann man da denn tun?


----------



## Butterbemme (9. September 2005)

*AW: News - Probleme mit Civ-3-Vollversion? Hier gibt´s Abhilfe!*

Meine Güte, manche kommen aus dem Meckern nicht raus. Sicherlich musste sich da ein Programmierer bei Atari/Firaxis hinsetzen und den Patch erstmal schreiben ("illegalen" Community-Crackcode können die kaum nehmen) oder zumindest das ganze erstmal mit Atari klären. Dafür sind 2 Wochen recht schnell find ich.

@Ping2
Regst du dich jetzt über die "gewaltigen" 32 MB und 6 Minuten downloadzeit selbst mit DSL1000 auf? Eine Datei, jeder weiß was er ziehen muss, ist doch optimal.


----------



## procontra (9. September 2005)

*AW: News - Probleme mit Civ-3-Vollversion? Hier gibt´s Abhilfe!*



			
				Ping2 am 09.09.2005 12:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Frage mich nur, warum es die Patches nur als Komplettpaket zum Download gibt?



Frage mich eher, warum es Leute gibt, die an allem, aber wirklich allem noch etwa auszusetzen haben.

Eine Lösung liegt jetzt vor.
Was gibt's da noch zu motzen?


----------



## oli4fun (9. September 2005)

*AW: News - Probleme mit Civ-3-Vollversion? Hier gibt´s Abhilfe!*

@BallzofSteel: ich glaub du hast die PCG DVD / CD net im laufwerk, sonst müsste es gehen...


----------



## BitByter (9. September 2005)

*AW: News - Probleme mit Civ-3-Vollversion? Hier gibt´s Abhilfe!*



			
				procontra am 09.09.2005 13:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Ping2 am 09.09.2005 12:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nicht fragen - nur wundern


----------



## Heysmokey (9. September 2005)

*AW: News - Probleme mit Civ-3-Vollversion? Hier gibt´s Abhilfe!*

Hallo,
weiss jemadn ob man die alten Spielstände noch laden kann nachdem man gepacht hat!?

Mir war so als ginge das nicht.


----------



## sven1979 (9. September 2005)

*AW: News - Probleme mit Civ-3-Vollversion? Hier gibt´s Abhilfe!*



			
				oli4fun am 09.09.2005 13:36 schrieb:
			
		

> @BallzofSteel: ich glaub du hast die PCG DVD / CD net im laufwerk, sonst müsste es gehen...



oder man holt sich no nen bösen no-cd patch...  
wo's den nun gibt darf ich hier ja kaum posten


----------



## Ping2 (9. September 2005)

*AW: News - Probleme mit Civ-3-Vollversion? Hier gibt´s Abhilfe!*



			
				Butterbemme am 09.09.2005 13:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Güte, manche kommen aus dem Meckern nicht raus. Sicherlich musste sich da ein Programmierer bei Atari/Firaxis hinsetzen und den Patch erstmal schreiben ("illegalen" Community-Crackcode können die kaum nehmen) oder zumindest das ganze erstmal mit Atari klären. Dafür sind 2 Wochen recht schnell find ich.
> 
> @Ping2
> Regst du dich jetzt über die "gewaltigen" 32 MB und 6 Minuten downloadzeit selbst mit DSL1000 auf? Eine Datei, jeder weiß was er ziehen muss, ist doch optimal.



Boah bist Du toll eh, Du hast aber nen großen... Boah, jetzt bin ich aber beindruckt. Da kann ich ja gar nicht mithalten...
Bei mir würde es nämlich knapp 3 Stunden dauern...

Übrigens Leutz wo habe ich gemeckert oder mich aufgeregt?
Naja, den Inhalt meines Postings habt ihr wohl nicht so ganz gerafft.

Ping2


----------



## sugartj (9. September 2005)

*AW: News - Probleme mit Civ-3-Vollversion? Hier gibt´s Abhilfe!*

Also ich habe Civilization3 schon (Best_Of_Atari_Edition). Jetzt kam noch Conquests von der SFT-Zeitschrift dazu.
Mein Vorgehen war folgendes:
Civ3 (Best Of Atari) installieren
Patch 1.21f  installieren
Patch 1.29f installieren (beide von der Atari Support Seite)
Conquests installieren (SFT-CD)

Wie soll ich weiter verfahren um Conquests zu patchen???

Außerdem: Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen gemacht mit dem GameSpy Arcade und Civ3?


----------



## schrammelvatti (9. September 2005)

*AW: News - Probleme mit Civ-3-Vollversion? Hier gibt´s Abhilfe!*

hallo bin ich bescheuert??   
ich will mir das komplettpatchpacket runterladen und was ist??ich klick auf den link und es wird gesagt das der download nur für mitglieder ist und ich mich einloggen oder anmelden soll.
irgendwie glaub ich das ich eingeloggt bin wenn ich hier was posten kann oder?


----------



## Butterbemme (9. September 2005)

*AW: News - Probleme mit Civ-3-Vollversion? Hier gibt´s Abhilfe!*



			
				schrammelvatti am 09.09.2005 16:10 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo bin ich bescheuert??
> ich will mir das komplettpatchpacket runterladen und was ist??ich klick auf den link und es wird gesagt das der download nur für mitglieder ist und ich mich einloggen oder anmelden soll.
> irgendwie glaub ich das ich eingeloggt bin wenn ich hier was posten kann oder?


Du benutzt Opera, stimmts? Da hatte ich dasselbe Problem, konnte nie was runterladen von pcgames.de. Probier mal Firefox oder IE.


----------



## sugartj (9. September 2005)

*AW: News - Probleme mit Civ-3-Vollversion? Hier gibt´s Abhilfe!*



			
				sugartj am 09.09.2005 16:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habe Civilization3 schon (Best_Of_Atari_Edition). Jetzt kam noch Conquests von der SFT-Zeitschrift dazu.
> Mein Vorgehen war folgendes:
> Civ3 (Best Of Atari) installieren
> Patch 1.21f  installieren
> ...



Also ich will einfach auf Nummer Sicher gehen:
Hier liegen die Civilization3 Best-Of-Atari-Version und die SFT-DVD mit Civilization3: Conquests auf meinem Schreibtisch. Das Updat-Patch-Paket habe ich hier bei PCGames runtergeladen.
Welche Schritte mache ich nun nacheinander?
Tut mir leid, aber die Anleitung "So funtionierts" läßt es bei mir nicht klicken.


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (9. September 2005)

*AW: News - Probleme mit Civ-3-Vollversion? Hier gibt´s Abhilfe!*



			
				schrammelvatti am 09.09.2005 16:10 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo bin ich bescheuert??
> ich will mir das komplettpatchpacket runterladen und was ist??ich klick auf den link und es wird gesagt das der download nur für mitglieder ist und ich mich einloggen oder anmelden soll.
> irgendwie glaub ich das ich eingeloggt bin wenn ich hier was posten kann oder?


Das hier mal lesen => http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=141&tid=2101893&x=4


----------



## schrammelvatti (9. September 2005)

*AW: News - Probleme mit Civ-3-Vollversion? Hier gibt´s Abhilfe!*

dankeschön.brr warum haben soviele internet seiten was gegen opera??


----------



## Strahlemann (9. September 2005)

*AW: News - Probleme mit Civ-3-Vollversion? Hier gibt´s Abhilfe!*



			
				schrammelvatti am 09.09.2005 18:09 schrieb:
			
		

> dankeschön.brr warum haben soviele internet seiten was gegen opera??


Weil Opera schrott ist und mit einigen W3C und CSS-Standards wenig konform läuft! Hast dir wohl zu deren Geburtstag auch ne kostenlose Lizenz geholt? Selber schuld  

Besorg dir lieber FIrefox: http://www.mozilla.org/products/firefox/


----------



## schrammelvatti (9. September 2005)

*AW: News - Probleme mit Civ-3-Vollversion? Hier gibt´s Abhilfe!*



			
				Strahlemann am 09.09.2005 18:30 schrieb:
			
		

> schrammelvatti am 09.09.2005 18:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nein nein nein, jetzt hab ich mir die lizenz geholt und jetzt benutz ich auch opera und kein firefox


----------



## eliotmc (9. September 2005)

*AW: News - Probleme mit Civ-3-Vollversion? Hier gibt´s Abhilfe!*

Naja, 

bei mir sehe ich nur das Intro,
danch sagt mir mein Monitor nur noch "out of range"


Was für nen krassen screen macht denn civ3 auf???
Sollte es nicht in der gleichen Auflösung und Khz/hz
laufen wie der Desktop auch???

Is schon reichlich seltsam, ...


----------



## kavoven (9. September 2005)

*AW: News - Probleme mit Civ-3-Vollversion? Hier gibt´s Abhilfe!*

genau das selbe problem habe ich auch, und ich habe keine lust zeit für die fehlersuche aufzuwenden, oder vorher irgendeine reinfolge an patches zu installieren.

wenn eine zeitschrift eine vollversion zur verüfgung stellt, dann hat die auch zu funktionieren, andernfalls nutzt sie mir so viel wie einem maler ein pinsel ohne farbe...


----------



## gamingboy (9. September 2005)

*AW: News - Probleme mit Civ-3-Vollversion? Hier gibt´s Abhilfe!*

Wo gibt es einen Patch 1.21f? 
Ich hab den neuesten installiert das ist Patch 1.29f und geht trotzdem mit Civilization 3 PC Games Patch ohne Conquest von v1.21f (d).exe diesem Patch der ja fürs Add on sein soll. 

Kurzum richtig einleuchtend ist mir die Beschreibung nicht oder bin ich der einzige dem das aufgefallen ist?

gamingboy



			
				SYSTEM am 09.09.2005 11:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## bert516 (10. September 2005)

*AW: News - Probleme mit Civ-3-Vollversion? Hier gibt´s Abhilfe!*

Nach einer kompletten Neuinstallation und dem Patchen nach Anweisung kann ich zwar super spielen, allerdings lassen sich gespeicherte Spielstände nicht mehr laden (keine Alten, sondern nach dem neuen Patch gespeicherte).
Es erscheint nur kurz der Hinweis "Spiel geladen", ich drücke "ok" und dann sehe  ich ganz kurz das Spielfeld und bin draussen (Spiel ohne Meldung abgestürzt).. 
Über den Umweg: Schnellstart, dann erst Spiel laden geht es allerdings. 

Zum Test hatte ich das Spiel wieder deinstalliert (und Savegames gelöscht). Ohne Patch spinnt das Spiel zwar etwas aber die Spielstände lassen sich problemlos laden, nach Patch wieder das oben beschriebene. 
Es ist nicht wirklich dramatisch, ich will nur wissen ob noch jemand das Problem kennt?


----------



## Markus_Wollny (10. September 2005)

*AW: News - Probleme mit Civ-3-Vollversion? Hier gibt´s Abhilfe!*



			
				schrammelvatti am 09.09.2005 16:10 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo bin ich bescheuert??
> ich will mir das komplettpatchpacket runterladen und was ist??ich klick auf den link und es wird gesagt das der download nur für mitglieder ist und ich mich einloggen oder anmelden soll.
> irgendwie glaub ich das ich eingeloggt bin wenn ich hier was posten kann oder?



http://www.pcgames.de/faq


----------



## Markus_Wollny (10. September 2005)

*AW: News - Probleme mit Civ-3-Vollversion? Hier gibt´s Abhilfe!*



			
				schrammelvatti am 09.09.2005 18:09 schrieb:
			
		

> dankeschön.brr warum haben soviele internet seiten was gegen opera??



Niemand hat etwas gegen Opera. Allerdings ist die Cookie-Einstellung von Opera nicht standardkonform. Im FAQ steht, wie man Opera einstellen kann, damit der Browser sich diesbezüglich verhält wie alle anderen Browser auch.


----------



## Solon25 (10. September 2005)

*AW: News - Probleme mit Civ-3-Vollversion? Hier gibt´s Abhilfe!*



			
				gamingboy am 09.09.2005 23:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo gibt es einen Patch 1.21f?
> Ich hab den neuesten installiert das ist Patch 1.29f und geht trotzdem mit Civilization 3 PC Games Patch ohne Conquest von v1.21f (d).exe diesem Patch der ja fürs Add on sein soll.
> 
> Kurzum richtig einleuchtend ist mir die Beschreibung nicht oder bin ich der einzige dem das aufgefallen ist?
> ...


Gibt nur 1.29f für Civ-3 und 1.22f für Civ-3C. Evtl. auch bissl Verwirrung drin weil die Versionsnummer von Civ-3 höher ist als vom Add On Conquers..


----------



## GAH-Executer (10. September 2005)

*AW: News - Probleme mit Civ-3-Vollversion? Hier gibt´s Abhilfe!*

 hatte mich schon über den Fehlkauf der SFT geärgert als ich erfuhr dass man es nicht ordentlich Patchen kann...
War schon bereit die PC Games zu boykottieren 
Nochmal Glück gehabt


----------



## BallzOfSteel (11. September 2005)

*AW: News - Probleme mit Civ-3-Vollversion? Hier gibt´s Abhilfe!*



			
				sven1979 am 09.09.2005 14:41 schrieb:
			
		

> oli4fun am 09.09.2005 13:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DVD ist im Laufwerk und einen sogenannten "Patch" wollte ich eigentlich nicht installieren... 

edit: er liest auch gar nciht von der DVD. und es haben noch andere Leute das Problem seh ich grad http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=4&tid=4025387&x=4

Scheint wohl irgendwie an der Heftversion zu liegen. Wäre nett wenn sich die Redaktion dazu äussern könnte


----------



## edman1980 (11. September 2005)

*AW: News - Probleme mit Civ-3-Vollversion? Hier gibt´s Abhilfe!*

Hi!
BIn total am Verzweifeln!
Ich hab CIv 3 und danach das Add on installiert.
Danach hab ich beides versucht zu patchen, doch er fragt immer nach der CD im Laufwerk! Habe PC Games und SFT DVD reingelegt, funktioniert nicht!
Die Patchanweisung ist absolut unverständlich!
Kann mir bitte jemand verraten, wie ich Civ3 mit Add on patchen muss!
Am besten Schritt für Schritt!


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (11. September 2005)

*AW: News - Probleme mit Civ-3-Vollversion? Hier gibt´s Abhilfe!*



			
				edman1980 am 11.09.2005 15:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> BIn total am Verzweifeln!
> Ich hab CIv 3 und danach das Add on installiert.
> Danach hab ich beides versucht zu patchen, doch er fragt immer nach der CD im Laufwerk! Habe PC Games und SFT DVD reingelegt, funktioniert nicht!
> ...


Haste auch die "PCG-Spezialpatches" runtergeladen oder es mit den "regulären" versucht? Letztere gehen eh nicht. Und ich wüsste jetzt nicht was an der Beschreibung unverständlich wäre :o


----------



## edman1980 (11. September 2005)

*AW: News - Probleme mit Civ-3-Vollversion? Hier gibt´s Abhilfe!*

habe die spiezialpatches, welche muss ich denn installieren, wenn ich civ 3 von pc games und add on von der sft habe???


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (11. September 2005)

*AW: News - Probleme mit Civ-3-Vollversion? Hier gibt´s Abhilfe!*



			
				edman1980 am 11.09.2005 16:02 schrieb:
			
		

> habe die spiezialpatches, welche muss ich denn installieren, wenn ich civ 3 von pc games und add on von der sft habe???


1. Installiere Civ 3 und AddOn.

Wenn du jetzt Civ3 ohne AddOn spielen willst, installiere  "Civilization 3 PC Games Patch mit Conquest v1.29f (d)"

Wenn du das AddOn spielen willst, installiere erst Patch "Civilization 3: Conquest v1.22 (int)" , danach "Civilization 3: Conquest PC Games Patch für v1.22 (int)"

 (Die selbstentpackenden Datein jeweils in das Installationsverzeichnis von Civilization 3 entpacken (Bsp: C:\Programme\Infogrames\Civilization III\Conquests))


----------



## FrankB1602 (11. September 2005)

*AW: News - Probleme mit Civ-3-Vollversion? Hier gibt´s Abhilfe!*



			
				bert516 am 10.09.2005 11:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Nach einer kompletten Neuinstallation und dem Patchen nach Anweisung kann ich zwar super spielen, allerdings lassen sich gespeicherte Spielstände nicht mehr laden (keine Alten, sondern nach dem neuen Patch gespeicherte).
> Es erscheint nur kurz der Hinweis "Spiel geladen", ich drücke "ok" und dann sehe  ich ganz kurz das Spielfeld und bin draussen (Spiel ohne Meldung abgestürzt)..
> Über den Umweg: Schnellstart, dann erst Spiel laden geht es allerdings.
> 
> ...


Ist bei mir genauso - aber Danke für den Tip mit dem Schnellstart. Darauf wäre ich wohl nie gekommen...


----------



## alois12435 (12. September 2005)

*"Civilization 3: Conquest PC Games Patch für v1.22 (int)" fehlerhaft*

  Ich habe den pc-games patch nun dreimal runtergeladen und immer wieder das Gleiche: der patch für die Conquest-erweiterung  "Civilization 3: Conquest PC Games Patch für v1.22 (int)" ist entweder nicht dabei oder fehlerhaft. Hat jemand den "Civilization 3: Conquest PC Games Patch für v1.22 (int)" heile runterladen können oder hatte nur ich das Problem (3* hintereinander)???


----------



## Nur-Ich (12. September 2005)

*AW: "Civilization 3: Conquest PC Games Patch für v1.22 (int)" fehlerhaft*



			
				alois12435 am 12.09.2005 00:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe den pc-games patch nun dreimal runtergeladen und immer wieder das Gleiche: der patch für die Conquest-erweiterung  "Civilization 3: Conquest PC Games Patch für v1.22 (int)" ist entweder nicht dabei oder fehlerhaft. Hat jemand den "Civilization 3: Conquest PC Games Patch für v1.22 (int)" heile runterladen können oder hatte nur ich das Problem (3* hintereinander)???



Also irgendwie erinnert mich das doch alles stark an die Diablo 2 Version aus der letztjährigen Jubiläumsausgabe.


----------



## sugartj (12. September 2005)

*Civilization 3 und Conquests Patcharbeit*

Da keiner direkt auf meine letzten Einträge hier geantwortet hat bin ich einfach mal experimentell vorgegangen. Mein Ziel war es sowohl bei Civilization 3 das ich als Original habe wie auch bei Conquests welches ich von der SFT-DVD habe abschliessend irgendeinen PCGames-Patch zu installieren damit auch alles funktioniert und nicht nach der CD gefragt wird beim Start des Spiels.

Ergebnis meiner Freestyle-Action:
Bei Civilization3 steht im Startbildschirm 1.29f
bei Conquests steht 1.22

Wer kann mir jetzt bescheinigen dass ich damit die höchste Stufe der himmlischen Erleutung erreicht habe und mir um Patches und Versionen keine Sorgen machen muss?!? 

Außerdem suche ich immer noch jemanden der sich mit dem GameSpy Arcade auskennt und/oder Civilization3 - Conquests schon im Netzwerk oder übers Internet gespielt hat.

Danke.


----------



## Markus_Wollny (12. September 2005)

*AW: News - Probleme mit Civ-3-Vollversion? Hier gibt´s Abhilfe!*



			
				edman1980 am 11.09.2005 15:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> BIn total am Verzweifeln!
> Ich hab CIv 3 und danach das Add on installiert.
> Danach hab ich beides versucht zu patchen, doch er fragt immer nach der CD im Laufwerk! Habe PC Games und SFT DVD reingelegt, funktioniert nicht!
> ...



Wenn Du Civ 3 spielen möchtest:



> ...das Updaten von Civilization 3 mit Addon Conquest:
> Nach Installation von Civilization 3: Conquest bitte folgenden Patch installieren: "Civilization 3 PC Games Patch mit Conquest v1.29f (d)"
> (Die selbstentpackende Datei bitte in das Installationsverzeichnis von Civilization 3 entpacken (Bsp: C:\Programme\Infogrames\Civilization III)


Was ist daran unverständlich?

1. Civ 3 von PCG DVD installieren
2. Conquest von SFT DVD installieren
3. Patch downloaden
4. Download entpacken.
5. Das selbstentpackende Archiv "Civilization 3 PC Games Patch mit Conquest v1.29f (d).exe" ausführen und ins Civ3-Installationsverzeichnis entpacken.

Wenn Du hingegen Conquest spielen möchtest (empfohlen, da das Addon das Hauptspiel mit Erweiterungen und entsprechend verändertem Balancing beinhaltet), dann gilt der dritte Abschnitt:



> 1. Schritt: Installation von Patch "Civilization 3: Conquest v1.22 (int)"
> 2. Schritt: Installation von Patch "Civilization 3: Conquest PC Games Patch für v1.22 (int) (Die selbstentpackende Datei bitte in das Installationsverzeichnis von Civilization 3 entpacken (Bsp: C:\Programme\Infogrames\Civilization III\Conquests)



Also wieder Civ 3 und Conquest installieren, dann Patch downloaden und entpacken und anschließend 
1. zuerst "Civilization 3: Conquest PC Games Patch für v1.22 (int).exe" ausführen und den Anweisungen folgen, dann 
2. ""Civilization 3: Conquest PC Games Patch für v1.22 (int).exe" ausführen und ins Installationsverzeichnis entpacken.


----------



## TheRealLodur (12. September 2005)

*AW: News - Probleme mit Civ-3-Vollversion? Hier gibt´s Abhilfe!*



			
				bert516 am 10.09.2005 11:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Nach einer kompletten Neuinstallation und dem Patchen nach Anweisung kann ich zwar super spielen, allerdings lassen sich gespeicherte Spielstände nicht mehr laden (keine Alten, sondern nach dem neuen Patch gespeicherte).
> Es erscheint nur kurz der Hinweis "Spiel geladen", ich drücke "ok" und dann sehe  ich ganz kurz das Spielfeld und bin draussen (Spiel ohne Meldung abgestürzt)..
> Über den Umweg: Schnellstart, dann erst Spiel laden geht es allerdings.
> 
> ...


Selbes Problem hier


----------



## AmenophisVI (12. September 2005)

*AW: Civilization 3 und Conquests Patcharbeit*

Danke PCGamesredaktion für die Patcherei.    Auch wenn nicht allen geholfen wurde, ist allein der Einsatz wirklich nett! Ich hätte ehrlich keine weitere Reaktion erwartet.


			
				sugartj am 12.09.2005 11:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem suche ich immer noch jemanden der sich mit dem GameSpy Arcade auskennt und/oder Civilization3 - Conquests schon im Netzwerk oder übers Internet gespielt hat.
> 
> Danke.


Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man Spielpartner am besten im Civforum findet. Wo auch sonst?  Darum www.civforum.de. 

Falls es tatsächlich Leute gibt, die das Spiel mit den Tipps der PCGames besser bewältigen können, gehört denen mein Respekt.  Allerdings sind die Tipps so allgemein und oft auch nichtssagend, dass ich lieber bei den Spezialisten fragen würde, wenn ich wirklich nicht mehr weiter weiß. www.civ3.de oder www.civforum.de für deutschsprachige Hilfe.


----------



## addi81 (12. September 2005)

*AW: Civilization 3 und Conquests Patcharbeit*

Fand es auch ziemlich toll, das sich die PCG dem Problem angenommen hat, vor allem weil ich mir zuvor bereits selbst einige Mühe gemacht hatte das Patchproblem mithilfe einiger (nicht ganz legaler) Mittel zu umgehen 

Nun hab ich mir das PCG-Patchpaket heruntergeladen, alles installiert und toll, aber nach genauerer Betrachtung der Start-Dateien viel mir folgendes auf:

v1.21f enthält im Header eine Botschaft der Warez-Gruppe MYTH/DEViANCE 
v1.22 enthält im Header eine Botschaft der Warez-Gruppe FAiRLIGHT 
v1.29f enthält im Header eine Botschaft der Warez-Gruppe GiMPSRuS 

Mal im Ernst, so weit waren bestimmt viele andere hier auch schon, aber was solls, solange es vom Copyright-Inhaber gebilligt wurde 

P.S.:
Wer mir nicht glaubt und das hier selbst nachprüfen möchte, muss nur die Startdateien von Civ3 & Conquests mit einem Text- oder besser Hex-Editor öffnen und kann es mit eigenen Augen sehen


----------



## mc_moschtl (12. September 2005)

*AW: News - Probleme mit Civ-3-Vollversion? Hier gibt´s Abhilfe!*



			
				SYSTEM am 09.09.2005 11:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




Hmm...blödes Problem...aber CivIII startet bei mir nichtmal. Kurz wird die Sanduhr angezeigt und dann passiert einfach nix. Da is nichtmal ein Prozess im Taskmanager drinnen. Wenn ich mit Kompatibilitätsmodus starte, dann is da zwar ein Prozess (ca 6MB), aber es passiert auch nix.
Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Butterbemme (13. September 2005)

*AW: Civilization 3 und Conquests Patcharbeit*



			
				addi81 am 12.09.2005 17:37 schrieb:
			
		

> v1.21f enthält im Header eine Botschaft der Warez-Gruppe MYTH/DEViANCE
> v1.22 enthält im Header eine Botschaft der Warez-Gruppe FAiRLIGHT
> v1.29f enthält im Header eine Botschaft der Warez-Gruppe GiMPSRuS


Tatsächlich, hab grad nachgesehen. Ich glaubs ja nich     

Und kann es sein, daß auch diese Patches das Spiel nicht auf die neueste Version bringen? Civ3 ohne Conquest kann ich damit nur auf 1.21f bringen, es gibt aber schon lange 1.29f. Das kanns doch echt nich sein.


----------



## March20 (13. September 2005)

*AW: Civilization 3 und Conquests Patcharbeit*

kann mir einer sagen wie ich das game ohne DVD starten kann?

ging ja bisher auch bei den PC Games vollversionen (zeus,pharao usw)
außerdem spinnt mein laufwerk ab und an mal rum und meint DVD/CD plötzlich nicht mehr lesen zu können.


nen bösen No-CD crack will ich nicht nehmen da es ja illegal ist. vielleicht hat einer ne ahnung warum das auf einmal nicht mehr geht.

BITTE HILFE


----------



## sira-moon (13. September 2005)

*AW: News - Probleme mit Civ-3-Vollversion? Hier gibt´s Abhilfe!*



			
				mc_moschtl am 12.09.2005 20:41 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 09.09.2005 11:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hab so ziemlich das gleiche Problem. Nach der Installation startete das game zwar, aber nach dem Intro gabs eine Fehlermeldung und das wars dann. Am nächsten Tag startete es erst gar nicht, so wie bei dir.  Das nervt mich total. Leistungsmässig ist der PC ok und auch alle Treiber sind neu. Was nu??


----------



## Boxfresh (13. September 2005)

*AW: News - Probleme mit Civ-3-Vollversion? Hier gibt´s Abhilfe!*



			
				SYSTEM am 09.09.2005 11:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Die versprochene Abhilfe kann ich in den Patches nicht entdecken. Bei mir hängt sich Civ3 sofort nach Programmstart auf - trotz Patch. Das Bild bleibt einfach schwarz und der Prozessor rödelt mit halber Last vor sich hin. Wenn ich den Taskmanager aufrufe, steht dort, dass Civ3 den Prozessor mit über 50% auslastet, das Programm keine Rückmeldung gibt und außerdem hat sich die Bildschirmauflösung herabgesetzt auf 640x480. Wenn ich den Prozess beende, ist die Auflösung wieder normal bei 1280x1024.

Das Heft habe ich nur wegen Civ3 gekauft und umso mehr ärgert es mich, dass PC Games offensichtlich absoluten Schrott als Beilage auf die DVD presst, um Kunden zu ködern! Ob ein nicht funktionierendes Spiel allerdings gute Werbung ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Wenn die Redaktion mir keine Abhilfe schafft, war es das erste und das letzte PC Games-Heft, dass ich mir gekauft habe!


----------



## Kajetan (14. September 2005)

*AW: Civilization 3 und Conquests Patcharbeit*



			
				March20 am 13.09.2005 09:10 schrieb:
			
		

> nen bösen No-CD crack will ich nicht nehmen da es ja illegal ist.



NoCD-Cracks sind *NICHT* illegal! Und erst recht nicht, wenn Du im Besitz eines Originales bist.


----------



## Mailer82 (14. September 2005)

*AW: Civilization 3 und Conquests Patcharbeit*

Mal ne andere Frage. Bin ich zu blöd oder warum funktioniert bei mir das nicht mit der Kantenglätung der Schrift. Die sieht ja scheisse aus, so verzehrt etc. Weiss da jemand abhilfe, wie man das hinkriegt unter XP.??


----------



## melsch (14. September 2005)

*AW: News - Probleme mit Civ-3-Vollversion? Hier gibt´s Abhilfe!*



			
				Boxfresh am 13.09.2005 19:54 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 09.09.2005 11:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MMassar (15. September 2005)

*AW: Civilization 3 und Conquests Patcharbeit*

Das Spiel Startet bei mir und ich kann auch eine neue Welt oder schnellstartt ausführen, jedoch kann ich keine Städte gründen oder mit anderen civ kontakt aufnehmen, da stürzt das spiel ab. Hab es jetzt schon mehrmal neuinstalliert keine besserung und das Addon aus der SFT funktioniert nur mit der OrginalCD guter Witz vielen dank Warte jetz lieber auf eine 10 Euro Version bei Mediamarkt oder wo anderes ich kauf mir keine PCGames mehr und auch den anderen Müll nicht mehr


----------



## agamemnon72 (16. September 2005)

*AW: News - Probleme mit Civ-3-Vollversion? Hier gibt´s Abhilfe!*



			
				SYSTEM am 09.09.2005 11:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


Vieleicht bin ich ja auch zu doof, hab das Spiel installiert, meine Ziv aufgebaut und will gerade meine Rakete starten, peng Bildschirm schwarz, Meldung civilisation3.exe hat ein problem verursacht, bravo! Also rauf auf PCGames und aha Patch herunterladen. Nach mehreren Anläufen klappts, nochmal Ziv aufbauen Rakete starten, gleiches Problem. Heute neue Treiber installiert, Spielstand geladen, Rakete starten, gleiches Problem. Weis da einer eine Lösung???


----------



## TheBlackLion (17. September 2005)

*AW: News - Probleme mit Civ-3-Vollversion? Hier gibt´s Abhilfe!*

Hi Leute,

hier gesammelt ein paar Tips zu euren Problemen:

Wie bereits einige festgestellt haben, hat die Version 1.21 einen Fehler beim Laden der Savegames vom Hauptmenü. Genauer zusammengefasst:
Version 1.16 kann nur 1.16-Savegames laden.
Version 1.21 kann auch nur 1.16-Savegames problemlos laden (irgendwie ein netter Gag, oder? ). 1.21-Savegames kann man über den bereits genannten Workaround laden (nicht vom Hauptmenü, sondern aus einem laufenden Spiel heraus).
Version 1.29 kann 1.21- und 1.29-Savegames laden. Leider hat uns PC-Games aber nur einen NoCD-Crack für den vorletzten Patch geliefert (falls mir jemand von PC-Games zuliest: Wenn ihr noch einen NoCD-Crack für den allerletzten Patch (1.29) liefern würdet, wäret ihr endgültig auf der sauberen Seite).

Folgendes hat aber bei mir funktioniert: Offiziellen Patch 1.29 installiert und danach den PC-Games Patch 1.21, für den NoCD-Crack. Ich hätte eigentlich angenommen, dass das nur schiefgehen kann, weil man ja das Hauptprogrammfile durch eine alte Version ersetzt, aber bisher sah es gut aus - zumindest wenn man ein gespeichertes Spiel fortsetzt. 
Neues Spiel kann man nämlich nicht starten. Liegt daran, dass das 1.21 Hauptprogramm die 1.29 Karten nicht lesen kann.
Ein 1.29 NoCD Patch wäre also schöner.

Ich habe auch gelesen, dass jemand einen Absturz beim Abschuß einer Rakete hatte - dürfte in 1.29 behoben sein. Gilt vermutlich auch für manche Probleme beim Gründen von Städten und Kontaktieren von anderen Zivilisationen (zumindest laut Release-Notes).

Zum Thema, ob man das Spiel auch ohne DVD betreiben kann: Wie oben ersichtlich, bezeichne ich den PC-Games Patch als NoCD-Crack. Anders gesagt, es geht auch ohne DVD. Hat man keine CD im Laufwerk, bekommt man zwar eine entsprechende Fehlermeldung, nach dreimaligem betätigen des Buttons 'Abbrechen', startet das Spiel aber trotzdem.

Es gab auch jemanden, der meinte, er hätte Probleme mit dem Grafikmodus (Auflösung/Bildwiederhohlfrequenz), auf den Civ3 umschaltet.
Hier hilft ein Blick in die readme.txt des Spiels. Folgende interessante Parameter sind darin beschrieben:


> KeepRes=1 - Wenn Sie hier 1 einstellen, verwendet das Spiel dieselbe Auflösung wie Ihr Desktop.





> Video Mode=1792 / Video Mode=1600 / Video Mode=1280 / Video Mode=1152 - Hier können Sie eine bestimmte Auflösung für das Spiel vorgeben.





> Wir haben der ini-Datei eine neue Einstellungsmöglichkeit der Bildwiederholfrequenz (Refresh) hinzugefügt. Um sie zu verwenden, öffnen Sie die civilization3.ini und fügen 'Refresh=60' hinzu. Sie können es auch mit höheren Frequenzen probieren, 60 ist jedoch ein guter Ausgangswert.



Und zum Abschluß noch die Behandlung der Frage, wie man die Biidschirmschriftglättung aktivieren kann. Zuerst möchte ich auch hier die readme.txt  zitieren:


> "Bildschirmschriftarten glätten": Um diese Funktion einzuschalten, doppelklicken Sie in der "Systemsteuerung" auf "Anzeige", wählen dann "Effekte" und aktivieren die Einstellung "Bildschirmschriftarten glätten".


Ist nicht ganz exakt für Windows XP (und so fern ich mich erinnern kann, auch nicht für Windows 2000). Ganz korrekt: "Systemsteuerung" --> "Anzeige" --> "Darstellung" --> "Effekte" und dort die Checkbox "Folgende Methode zum Kantenglätten von Bildschirmschriftarten verwenden" anhacken. Welche Methode man wählt, überlasse ich jedem einzelnen selbst. Ich bin bei "Standard" geblieben.

Hoffe ein paar von euch damit geholfen zu haben.

lg
Lion


----------



## TheBlackLion (18. September 2005)

*AW: News - Probleme mit Civ-3-Vollversion? Hier gibt´s Abhilfe!*

Ich bin mal so frei und poste einen Link auf einen 1.29er NoCD Patch.
_Edit DJ: Bitte keine Crackseiten verlinken._

Ist eigentlich für die US-Version und soviel ich weiss, enthält auch das Hauptprogramm einige wenige Teile der Texte. Kann also passieren, dass dadurch mal an der einen oder anderen Stelle im Spiel ein paar englische Worte auftauchen. 

Dass mit diesem Patch oder denen, die PC-Games bereitstellt, kein Unfug getrieben wird, setze ich mal voraus. Die paar Euros sollten für dieses (wenn auch schon älteres) Meisterwerk doch noch drinnen sein.

Zur Installation des Patches kann man analog zu den PC-Games Patches vorgehen: Zuerst den 1.29fg Originalpatch installieren und danach den NoCD Patch in das Spielverzeichnis entpacken.

Den dazu benötigten Originalpatch gibt es bei Atari selbst:
http://www.atarisupport.de/faqs.php?product=990&faq=810473

lg
Lion


----------



## Amberstar (18. September 2005)

*AW: News - Probleme mit Civ-3-Vollversion? Hier gibt´s Abhilfe!*

Ich bräuchte mal Abhilfe für die Abhilfe 
Wenn ich einen Doppelklick auf die Datei Civilization 3 1.21f (d).exe ausführe, erhalte ich die Meldung "Civilization 3 1.21f (d).exe ist keine zulässige Win32-Anwendung". Das Patch-Archiv habe ich jetzt bereits drei- oder viermal herunter geladen, mit immer dem selben Ergebnis. Hat jemand mal einen Link zu dieser einen Datei (nicht das ganze Archiv) oder eine Lösung parat?


----------



## DerOtter (19. September 2005)

*AW: News - Probleme mit Civ-3-Vollversion? Hier gibt´s Abhilfe!*

Bei mir das gleiche Problem....
Hat schon jemand ´ne Lösung?


----------



## Devilstorm (20. September 2005)

*AW: Civilization 3 und Conquests Patcharbeit*



			
				Butterbemme am 13.09.2005 01:50 schrieb:
			
		

> addi81 am 12.09.2005 17:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo! Tja, kommt denn jetzt noch der patch für die "civ3-ohne-Conquest-Version" oder muss ich mit der Version 1.21 leben. Wie kann ich sonst auf 1.29 hochpatchen, so dass es funzt? Gratie


----------



## edman1980 (21. September 2005)

*AW: News - Probleme mit Civ-3-Vollversion? Hier gibt´s Abhilfe!*



			
				DJ_of_Borg am 11.09.2005 16:57 schrieb:
			
		

> edman1980 am 11.09.2005 16:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke!
Bei mir war es der falsche ordner


----------



## opyix (21. September 2005)

*AW: News - Probleme mit Civ-3-Vollversion? Hier gibt´s Abhilfe!*

Hallo

Habe leider immernoch Probleme mit der CD...
Habe alles deinstalliert. Dann Civ3 installiert und Patch 1.22 und Pc Games exe Datei 1.22 draufgemacht. Danach Conquests installiert und Pc Games exe 1.29f  reinkopiert und dann Conquest 1.22f installiert und die Pc Games Conquest exe reinkopiert. Wenn ich jetzt Conquest starte kommt immernoch diese Cd meldung...
Kann mir da jemand helfen??


----------



## BerndVoedisch (21. September 2005)

*Keine zulässige Win32-Anwendung - Die Lösung*



			
				Amberstar am 18.09.2005 13:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich einen Doppelklick auf die Datei Civilization 3 1.21f (d).exe ausführe, erhalte ich die Meldung "Civilization 3 1.21f (d).exe ist keine zulässige Win32-Anwendung".



Hallo zusammen. Bei mir hat folgende Taktik funktioniert:
1) Download und entpacken des Patchpakets
2) Umbenennen der fehlerhaften *.exe in *.zip
3) Entpacken des neuen Zip-Files in den jeweiligen Hauptordner des Spiels (je nach Patchfile CivIII-Hauptordner bzw. Conquest-Unterordner)

Viel Glück beim Patchen und viel Spaß beim Spielen.


----------



## treron (24. September 2005)

*AW: News - Probleme mit Civ-3-Vollversion? Hier gibt´s Abhilfe!*

link zum download von "Patchpaket für Civ-3-Vollversion zum Download " funktioniert nicht, es erscheint immer ein Meldungsfenster, man soll sich anmelden obwohl ich schon angemeldet bin. hat da einer mal einen Tip?!


----------



## treron (24. September 2005)

*AW: News - Probleme mit Civ-3-Vollversion? Hier gibt´s Abhilfe!*



			
				treron am 24.09.2005 15:07 schrieb:
			
		

> link zum download von "Patchpaket für Civ-3-Vollversion zum Download " funktioniert nicht, es erscheint immer ein Meldungsfenster, man soll sich anmelden obwohl ich schon angemeldet bin. hat da einer mal einen Tip?!



hat sich erledigt , cookies aktivieren,anmelden, downloaden fertig

wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil


----------



## treron (24. September 2005)

*AW: News - Probleme mit Civ-3-Vollversion? Hier gibt´s Abhilfe!*



			
				Amberstar am 18.09.2005 13:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bräuchte mal Abhilfe für die Abhilfe
> Wenn ich einen Doppelklick auf die Datei Civilization 3 1.21f (d).exe ausführe, erhalte ich die Meldung "Civilization 3 1.21f (d).exe ist keine zulässige Win32-Anwendung". Das Patch-Archiv habe ich jetzt bereits drei- oder viermal herunter geladen, mit immer dem selben Ergebnis. Hat jemand mal einen Link zu dieser einen Datei (nicht das ganze Archiv) oder eine Lösung parat?




Dateien mit der Meldung "Civilization 3 1.21f (d).exe ist keine zulässige Win32-Anwendung mit WinRar entpackt. (nicht mit WinXP)


----------



## SirKnight (25. September 2005)

*AW: News - Probleme mit Civ-3-Vollversion? Hier gibt´s Abhilfe!*

Am besten erst WinZip starten und dann über öffnen die Datei entpacken. Beim Doppelklicken hatte ich auch immer die Fehlermeldung.


----------



## Gothicmaster11 (25. September 2005)

*AW: News - Probleme mit Civ-3-Vollversion? Hier gibt´s Abhilfe!*

hab auch n Problem ich will das spiel aus der Zeitschrift starten kriege dann aber die Nachrricht

Out of Range

Hf: 30 KHz - 70KHz
Vf: 50 Hz - 150 Hz

Current Frequency
fh: 211.7 Khz   fv:240 Hz

dann kommt das Video ganz normal und dann krieg ich wieder die nachrricht höre aber die Musik vom Hauptmenü habs auch schon mit den patch Civilization 3 v1.21f (d) installiert bringt aber auch nichts...


was muss ich tun bzw was mach ich falsch?? 

mfg
Gothicmaster11


----------



## hexagonal (27. September 2005)

*AW: News - Probleme mit Civ-3-Vollversion? Hier gibt´s Abhilfe!*



			
				SirKnight am 25.09.2005 08:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Am besten erst WinZip starten und dann über öffnen die Datei entpacken. Beim Doppelklicken hatte ich auch immer die Fehlermeldung.



Ist ja nett. Ich habe nur WinRAR (neuseeländische bzw. US- Version) und es klappt bei mir auch nicht wenn ich die Datei explizit einzeln anwähle um sie dann zu entpacken. Das was dann entpackt wurde wird nicht anerkannt: nicht WIN32-Kompatibel oder so. Was soll ich jetzt machen? WinZip runterladen und nochmal probieren? Wer auch immer diese Special-Patches programmiert hat, sehr sauber nicht gerade!

Übrigens: Weil es in diesem Forum mal Fragen zur Auflösung des Spiels gab: Man kann die Auflösung ändern. Müßte jetzt selber nochmal unter civfanatics.com oder civ3.de suchen, aber in irgendeiner Datei kann man etwas Code anfügen und somit eine bestimmte feststehende Auflösung des Screens (immer Verhältnis 4:3) angeben. Meine läuft z. B. mit 1152 x 876 oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Du-Rin (28. September 2005)

*AW: News - Probleme mit Civ-3-Vollversion? Hier gibt´s Abhilfe!*

Halleluja, endlich läuft es.

Was zu tun war:
1. Installieren.
2. Funktioniret nicht. Nach starten ist und bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz.
3. Patch gesucht.
4. PC Games-Patch gesucht.
5. Alten Accout reaktiviert.
6. Dieses große Packet runtergeladen (zum Glück hab ich DSL)
7. Patch ist keine Gültige Win32 Anwendung, bzw "Bitte Orginal CD einlegen".
8. exe in zip umbenennen, etwas patchen und dann die exe ersetzten.

Okay, ich hoffe das Spiel ist gut, weil ich glaube, solche Mühen sind eigendlich nicht vertretbar. Kräftiges " - " für die PC-Games.


----------



## S-Zeus (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: News - Probleme mit Civ-3-Vollversion? Hier gibt´s Abhilfe!*

Hallo Zusammen,

so nachdem Herr Rosshirt mir das mit den Patches erklärt häufen sich die Probleme weiter. Ich kann jetzt zwar ohne Bugs spielen aber kein Save mehr laden. Kennt jemand das problem vor dem Patchen ging das ohne Probleme. Neuinstalliert habe ich bereits hilft leider auch nicht.

Hat sonst noch jemand das Problem ?

LG

ZEUS

PS. es kommt das alt bekannte Windows XP absturzfenster


----------



## Keilstuermer (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: News - Probleme mit Civ-3-Vollversion? Hier gibt´s Abhilfe!*



			
				S-Zeus am 01.10.2005 13:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> Hallo ich kann das Patchpaket nicht runterladen obwohl ich eingeloggt bin. Häh?? Keine Ahnung warum kommt Download ist nur für mitglieder erst anmelden bin aber angemeldet ???? Bin ziemlicn enttäuscht von PCG. Dann sollen Sie das Spiel einfach weglassen eh man sich schwarz ärgert. Ansonsten ist ja alles klar aber das ist echt Mist !!!!


----------



## Gothicmaster11 (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: News - Probleme mit Civ-3-Vollversion? Hier gibt´s Abhilfe!*

@ Du-Rin

könntest du dein Schritt 8. etwas genauer erläutern?

-----------------------------------

so also meine Probleme häufen sich.. anstatt das der Bildschirm schwarz wird wie am anfang kriege ich jetzt auch die Fehlermeldung das ich die Original CD einlegen soll

Also kann man sagen die patches machen mir mehr Probleme als wenn ich sie weglasse nur dann komm ich auch nich weiter und überhaupt sitz ich seit einer Woche daran nur um immer neue Fehlermeldungen zu kriegen.

Ich werd es noch mal auf 2 anderen Pcs brobieren und wenn ich es da auch nich hinkriege gebe ich glaub ich auf..


----------



## Markus_Wollny (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: News - Probleme mit Civ-3-Vollversion? Hier gibt´s Abhilfe!*



			
				Keilstuermer am 01.10.2005 18:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ich kann das Patchpaket nicht runterladen obwohl ich eingeloggt bin. Häh?? Keine Ahnung warum kommt Download ist nur für mitglieder erst anmelden bin aber angemeldet ???? Bin ziemlicn enttäuscht von PCG. Dann sollen Sie das Spiel einfach weglassen eh man sich schwarz ärgert. Ansonsten ist ja alles klar aber das ist echt Mist !!!!



Bitte schau in die FAQ: http://www.pcgames.de/faq


----------



## Jagang88 (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: News - Probleme mit Civ-3-Vollversion? Hier gibt´s Abhilfe!*

Hab ein Problem mit der Installation des Patches:
Ich spiele die normale Vollversion, also ohne Erweiterung 'the conquests' und hab mir eben das Patchpaket heruntergeladen. Den ersten Teil konnte ich problemlos installieren, jedoch bekomme ich beim zweiten eine Fehlermeldung 'handelt sich nicht um eine Win32 Anwendung'.
Wie kann ich dem beikommen?

Und zum großen Nachteil ist das anscheinend auch der Teil, der das Spiel mit der DVD auch spielbar macht. :/

Edit: Hat sich beim Nachlesen der anderen Antworten nun bereits erledigt.


----------



## olicht (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: News - Probleme mit Civ-3-Vollversion? Hier gibt´s Abhilfe!*



			
				S-Zeus am 01.10.2005 13:47 schrieb:
			
		

> ... Ich kann jetzt zwar ohne Bugs spielen aber kein Save mehr laden. Kennt jemand das problem vor dem Patchen ging das ohne Probleme. Neuinstalliert habe ich bereits hilft leider auch nicht.
> 
> Hat sonst noch jemand das Problem ?
> ...



Eine Lösung kann ich leider auch nicht anbieten, aber bei mir tritt exakt das selbe Problem auf, d.h. das scheint kein Zufall zu sein, die gepatchte Exe scheint in diesem kleinen, unscheinbaren Punkt leider defekt zu sein! 

PS: Sorry, gerade erst bemerkt, daß etwas früher im Thread der Punkt schon beantwortet wurde. So ergeht es einem halt, wenn man von hinten nach vorne liest...


----------



## Paran (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Probleme mit Civ-3-Vollversion? Hier gibt´s Abhilfe!*



			
				Du-Rin am 28.09.2005 00:03 schrieb:
			
		

> 7. Patch ist keine Gültige Win32 Anwendung, bzw "Bitte Orginal CD einlegen".
> 8. exe in zip umbenennen, etwas patchen und dann die exe ersetzten.
> 
> Okay, ich hoffe das Spiel ist gut, weil ich glaube, solche Mühen sind eigendlich nicht vertretbar. Kräftiges " - " für die PC-Games.




Also punkt 7. und 8. könnten wirklich besser erläutert werden.

Freue mich so ungefähr seit Civ I auf mehrspielermodus (immer bei kollegen gezockt) und bekomme teil 3 + Conquest zeitgleich mit meinem neuen (ersten) PC.
Nach diversen Patch versuchen (erst Civ III Homepage) dann hier habe ich immer noch die Fehlermeldung "Ihre version ist mit der des Host nicht Kompatibel".
bei GameSpy schreiben alle Chater Patch 1.22 wird benötigt.
Hier steht 1.29 damit es läuft.
also nach zehn stunden auf der Arbeit habe ich eigentlich nich mehr bock noch lange rumzudödeln bevor ich zocken kann.
Schon gar nicht über Tage.

 

Also läuft patch 1.22 nicht weil es dann nicht als Win32-datei erkannt wird, und Online kann ich nicht zocken weil ich mit Patch 1.29 keine Kompatible Version zu den ander Online Gamer habe......Supi echt gut gemacht.

Also ich glaube als 81 Thread könnte ich mal eine gute lösung präsentiert bekommen....am besten in .PPS(lol)

Paran

P.S. Sollte in den 80Threads vorher zufällig die Lösung gewesen sein...SORRY echt keinen Bock mehr gehabt....

:.......Und das spiel lohnt wirklich.
Sonst hätte ich mir hier den Halbmaster gespart....


----------



## ThomasK7 (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Probleme mit Civ-3-Vollversion? Hier gibt´s Abhilfe!*

Hatte mir seit längerem wieder einmal zwei PCG Vollversionen-Hefte gekauft, weil mich das Spiel sehr interessiert hatte. Nach der Installation des Add-on lässt sich das Urspiel nun nicht mehr starten, weil "keine korrekte CD" gefunden wird. Sauge mir nun gerade das 30 MB -Patchpaket, weil ich bei Conquest im normalen freien Spiel feststellen musste, dass wohl durch einen Bug (mit Franzosen u.a.) nicht mehr als 2 Nahrunseinheiten pro Feld erzeugt werden, egal welche Verbesserungen ich für das Feld auch bringe oder der Grundbonus (Flussauen) vorliegt.

Bin sehr entäuscht über solche alten Programmversionen auf der Heft-DVD, weil inzwischen ja schon neuere Patches verfügbar sind. Leider bringt das ganze gepatche ja anscheinend auch neue Hürden, wie ich hier lesen musste. 
Für ein Spiel welches seit rund 2 Jahren auf dem Markt ist, keine Referenzleistung. 

Da werde ich mich zukünftig bei der PCG-Vollversionen  in Konsumverzicht üben, denn das ist einfach nur ärgerlich. Trotzdem danke ich den Verantwortlichen bei PCG für Ihre Bemühungen, Patches nachzuschieben. Selbst das ist heutzutage keine Selbstverständlichkeit mehr.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## texcarver (15. November 2005)

*Civ3 No-CD für Patch 1.29 ohne Conquest*

Ich habe hier die Civ3-Version von der PCG ohne Conquest installiert und habe eben erst den 1.21 Patch und dann den 1.29er (von der original Civ3-Support-Seite bei Atari) installiert. Bei beiden kam dann die Abfrage nach der Original-CD. Ich habe dann beide male den No-Cd-Crack aus dem PatchPack der PCG installiert (exe ausgetauscht) und die Abfrage kam nicht mehr und das Spiel läuft scheinbar ohne Probleme. Im PatchPack war ja nur ein Crack für die 1.29er MIT Conquest - der den ich hier OHNE Conquest benutzt habe. Hat da  jemand schon Erfahrung, ob das gut geht? Scheint ja zu laufen...


----------



## Animehasser (17. November 2005)

*AW: Civ3 No-CD für Patch 1.29 ohne Conquest*

/edit: Hat sich von selbst behoben


----------



## Morl99 (20. November 2005)

*AW: Civ3 No-CD für Patch 1.29 ohne Conquest*

Datenbank nicht gefunden?
Ich kanns nicht runterladen...
trotzdem gw redaktion fürs fixen des Problems

Morl99


----------



## dgs (20. November 2005)

*AW: Civ3 No-CD für Patch 1.29 ohne Conquest*



			
				Animehasser am 17.11.2005 15:55 schrieb:
			
		

> /edit: Hat sich von selbst behoben


Kannst Du mitteilen, wie Du das geschafft hast? Ich kann den Patch nämlich auch nicht herunterladen.


----------



## lowpull (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Civ3 No-CD für Patch 1.29 ohne Conquest*



			
				dgs am 20.11.2005 17:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Animehasser am 17.11.2005 15:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich schaffe es auch nicht den patch herunterzualden. 
es heißt immer ich müßte mich einloggen, aber das bin ich bereits.
bin ich der einzige, dem es so geht?


----------



## lowpull (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Civ3 No-CD für Patch 1.29 ohne Conquest*

jetzt geht es auf einmal.
das wird sicher zwei stunden dauern bei meiner verbindung


----------



## MarillionAsturia (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Civ3 No-CD für Patch 1.29 ohne Conquest*

Bei mir wird eine neue Seite geöffnet und nur Zeichensalat angezeigt


----------



## myregister (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Civ3 No-CD für Patch 1.29 ohne Conquest*



			
				MarillionAsturia am 14.12.2005 09:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir wird eine neue Seite geöffnet und nur Zeichensalat angezeigt



jupp hier auch


----------



## wolle212 (30. Dezember 2005)

**confused* download klappt nicht*

ich verstehe nur noch bahnhof,
ich bin zwar eingeloggt, aber jedes mal wenn ich das update ziehen will, meldet der server, dass die downloads nur exklusiv für eingeloggte mitglieder seien O_o

bitte schafft abhilfe, denn mir steht nur noch kurz dsl zur verfügung


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: *confused* download klappt nicht*



			
				wolle212 am 30.12.2005 15:50 schrieb:
			
		

> ich verstehe nur noch bahnhof,
> ich bin zwar eingeloggt, aber jedes mal wenn ich das update ziehen will, meldet der server, dass die downloads nur exklusiv für eingeloggte mitglieder seien O_o
> 
> bitte schafft abhilfe, denn mir steht nur noch kurz dsl zur verfügung


Vielleicht hilft dir das hier weiter: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=141&tid=2101893&x=4


----------



## wolle212 (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: *confused* download klappt nicht*



			
				DJ_of_Borg am 30.12.2005 16:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht hilft dir das hier weiter: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=141&tid=2101893&x=4



das klingt schlüssig, werde es nachher gleich mal versuchen, danke für die schnelle antwort


----------



## AngelOfMine (6. September 2006)

*AW: *confused* download klappt nicht*

Versuch nun schon seit Tagen den Patch hier runterzuladen bleib aber bei diversen Rechnern bei max. 42% stehen *grummel*

weiß jemand weshalb das so ist?


----------



## hampel (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Probleme mit Civ-3-Vollversion? Hier gibt´s Abhilfe!*

bekomme immer die meldung dass der download nicht verfügbar sei... könnt ihr das bitte überprüfen und nochmal online stellen.


----------



## Arkatreides (12. August 2007)

*AW: News - Probleme mit Civ-3-Vollversion? Hier gibt´s Abhilfe!*

Habe gerade das Spiel neu installiert und kann jetzt den Patch nicht mehr hier finden. Kann mal jemand nachsehen who der ist?


----------



## jokerman1984 (15. August 2007)

*AW: News - Probleme mit Civ-3-Vollversion? Hier gibt´s Abhilfe!*

Hallo,

wollte eure ZIP-Datei runterladen, aber ich finde gar keinen Link. Wo ist der denn???


----------



## Kartvamp (20. August 2007)

*AW: News - Probleme mit Civ-3-Vollversion? Hier gibt´s Abhilfe!*

Ähm, Wie anscheinend einigen anderen hier schein ich das Problem zu haben, den Download nich zu finden. Seh ich ihn einfach nur nich, oder wurde der Rausgenommen?
Wenn ja, warum?

Bitte um Antwort.


----------



## Ti1t (20. August 2007)

*AW: News - Probleme mit Civ-3-Vollversion? Hier gibt´s Abhilfe!*



			
				Kartvamp am 20.08.2007 00:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Ähm, Wie anscheinend einigen anderen hier schein ich das Problem zu haben, den Download nich zu finden. Seh ich ihn einfach nur nich, oder wurde der Rausgenommen?
> Wenn ja, warum?
> 
> Bitte um Antwort.




Versuche es mal hier: http://www.civforum.de/showthread.php?t=29799&highlight=pcgames


----------



## mmm112345 (23. August 2007)

*AW: News - Probleme mit Civ-3-Vollversion? Hier gibt´s Abhilfe!*

Hi,
Kann mal jemand den Patch für die PC-Games-Version von Civ 3 *ohne* Conquest verlinken? Unter http://www.pcgames.de/?rewrite=aid,401682 ist er nicht mehr zu finden...


----------



## mmm112345 (23. August 2007)

*AW: News - Probleme mit Civ-3-Vollversion? Hier gibt´s Abhilfe!*

Hi,
Kann mal jemand den Patch für die PC-Games-Version von Civ 3 *ohne* Conquest verlinken?


----------



## nidichrigeli (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Probleme mit Civ-3-Vollversion? Hier gibt´s Abhilfe!*

Hallo kann mir bitte einer Helfen und den Link für den NOCD patch für die CIV3 version ohne conquest hosten oder mailen wäre seehr froh! 
Danke euch jetzt schon!


----------



## Luci20 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: News - Probleme mit Civ-3-Vollversion? Hier gibt´s Abhilfe!*

Ich hab noch immer n Problem, bei mir steht nach der Installation ich müsse die Original CD einschieben.


----------

